# Was veranlasst Sie am ehesten zum Kauf einer Sammleredition?



## Administrator (15. Dezember 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (15. Dezember 2005)

> Geringfügiger Mehrpreis gegenüber Standardfassung



Finde ich als Antwortmöglichkeit irgendwie interessant.  
Habe noch niemanden kennengelernt, der sich nur wegen des höheren Preises eine CE gekauft hat.

Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren 
Oder habe ich das vieleicht falsch verstanden


----------



## js (15. Dezember 2005)

Night_Wolf_2100 am 15.12.2005 13:13 schrieb:
			
		

> > Geringfügiger Mehrpreis gegenüber Standardfassung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Überlegung hinter der Antwortmöglichkeit: Wenn die Special Edition nur fünf Euro mehr kostet, als das Standardspiel, dafür aber ne Stoffkarte, ne Making-of-DVD und weitere ordentliche Extras mit sich bringt, greife ich zu, weil der gefühlte Mehrwert die Mehrkosten übersteigt.


----------



## IcedRick (15. Dezember 2005)

js am 15.12.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ne Stoffkarte, ne Making-of-DVD und weitere ordentliche Extras ...



ok und was verstehst du unter "außergewöhnlichen Extras"?

Wenn bei Tomb Raider 7 dann eine lebensgroße Lara Croft Figur dabei ist?
Wenn bei NFS:MW der im Spiel leider fehlende Ferrari dabei ist?
...


----------



## Burtchen (15. Dezember 2005)

js am 15.12.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 15.12.2005 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch erst gestutzt, eh es *blink* gemacht hat 

Hm... ich finde Spielepackungen ja immer noch toll... in dem Moment hatte ich mich in Max Payne 2 verliebt  - ansonsten eigentlich alles... wenn mich das Spiel nicht interessiert, geht mir auch SE am Allerwertesten vorbei, und nur für ein paar Taschentücher gebe ich nicht extra Geld aus... ich denke, für die Mehrausgabe am wesentlichsten ist ein gelungenes Branding dahingehend, dass ich das Gefühl habe, von etwas Besonderem etwas noch Besonderes zu kriegen.

Ach ja: hat irgendeiner die SE von Siedler von Catan (analoge Version  ) für lächerliche 289€ bei Dussmann?


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (15. Dezember 2005)

js am 15.12.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 15.12.2005 13:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, dann ist mir diese Antwortmöglichkeit klar


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2005)

Night_Wolf_2100 am 15.12.2005 13:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, dann ist mir diese Antwortmöglichkeit klar


 obwohl ja manch einer auch die teurere WEGEN des mehrpreises kaufen würde, so nach dem motto "hey, schaut her, ICH hab geld!!!"   



ich würde ne special Ed bei besonderen extras kaufen. aber dann auch wiederum je nach game und mehrpeis auch nicht...

zB wenn es bei vampire - bloodlines ne specialEd mit soundtrackCD gäb, dann ja, aber bei zB NeedForSpeedMW nicht, weil mir die mucke nicht gefällt... da würde ich aber die SE holen, wenn ein kleines getuntes automodell dabei wäre, aber wiederum nicht, wenn es mehr als 10€ aufpreis wären...


----------



## sternitzky (24. Dezember 2005)

Herbboy am 15.12.2005 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Night_Wolf_2100 am 15.12.2005 13:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Auswahlpunkt ist "ein bißchen" ungenau.
Warum nicht gleich: *Mehrwertgefühl bei Mehrwert*
Kurz & präzise genug für die Poll.

Geile Soundtrack-CD's wären der Renner. Meistens sind Soundtrack-CD's nur dabei, wenns unbedeutende Eigen-Kompositionen der Game-Macher sind.
Wegen Vampires: Bloodlines bin ich extra ins Geschäft gerannt und habe *Flesh is the Law* von *Genitorturers* geholt.
Wegen *The Fall* habe ich *Ultimate Darkness* von *Darkseed* geholt.
Und bei beiden CD's habe ichs nicht bereut.


----------



## nicokoc (4. Januar 2006)

Die Half Life 2 Black Box war ein REINER REINFALL. Ein billiges TShirt und ein mini Heft war schlecht geschnitten ist und das Spiel auf DVD in einer normalen Huelle. Dafuer 110 EURO? Bereue es!


----------



## Dumbi (4. Januar 2006)

nicokoc am 04.01.2006 18:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Half Life 2 Black Box war ein REINER REINFALL. Ein billiges TShirt und ein mini Heft war schlecht geschnitten ist und das Spiel auf DVD in einer normalen Huelle. Dafuer 110 EURO? Bereue es!


Welche Black Box? Meinst du die amerik. CE?


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (4. Januar 2006)

Natuerlich nur bei guten Goodies, wie zB damals bei Privateer 2. Extra grosze Verpackung, der Vorgaenger war mit dabei, ein netter Aufnaeher und noch irgendwas


----------

